# Hurricane Charley



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Just want to wish the best for anyone there in the path of this guy, especially the Tampa Bay area. They're telling us here near Gainesville that we can expect hurricane force winds tonight. That is an incredible rarity for this part of the state. Good luck to all.


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

The hurricane is beginning a more northeasterly jog at the moment, as per radar. Watch out Ft. Myers, Orlando. :!: 

Carlos


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I've been watching the progress on TWC. My thoughts are with everyone in the area...

I've never experienced a hurricane since I live in the "Tundra", but it looks devastating....


----------

